# Electric eel



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Where can I get attachments for my eel machine?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Email or call Electric Eel to get your rep in your area.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

There in Springfield ohio. They are great down home people to deal with.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/


http://www.allstarsewerequipment.com/servlet/StoreFront




I've had excellent results multiple times with both


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Call eel. They will email you a sheet with all the stuff they sale. Call Allan J coleman to order it. 

If you want the equipment booklet. and don't want to wait til you can call eel PM me i will forward it to you


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------

